# How to get rid of annoying villagers?



## Treetop (Jun 9, 2013)

_I was wondering how to get rid of the annoying villagers in my town and was wondering what would help?
I'm thinking of hitting them with a net, but I am worried that the villager will move to another town and say that I did this and that ect.

I would also like to get rid of villagers that I don't want in my village so I can get a different one.

Any suggestions/videos/pictures?_

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2013)

I have been trying to get rid of a villager for more than a month. This is what I have learned. Not talking to them does not make them move away. Nor does hitting them with a hammer. 

Rather, the villagers that ask to move away are the ones I spend the most time with.  

Therefore I have started a new approach: I talk to the unwanted villager daily, but if them run up to me to ask a question I don't talk to them (that way if they are asking to move- no chance to change their mind!)  I've been trying this for a week so far... Pretty much every villager except for 1 other has asked me to move (and my unwanted villager was a starter...) 

Good luck getting rid of yours!


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 10, 2013)

When you talk to Isabelle she has an option to "report annoying neighbors" or something, but I never actually tried it.. I assume choosing that option will cause them to move away.. I may try it because I got Broffina the chicken in my town and I hate them.


----------



## Odette (Jun 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> When you talk to Isabelle she has an option to *"report annoying neighbors"* or something, but I never actually tried it.. I assume choosing that option will cause them to move away.. I may try it because I got Broffina the chicken in my town and I hate them.


Ahahahaha, srsly!?

So gonna abuse that feature.


----------



## Zen (Jun 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> When you talk to Isabelle she has an option to "report annoying neighbors" or something, but I never actually tried it.. I assume choosing that option will cause them to move away.. I may try it because I got Broffina the chicken in my town and I hate them.



You can report, but it does not make them move away. It does make them be nicer to you though. There should be some dialogue changes when they do.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

Valerie said:


> I have been trying to get rid of a villager for more than a month. This is what I have learned. Not talking to them does not make them move away. Nor does hitting them with a hammer.
> 
> Rather, the villagers that ask to move away are the ones I spend the most time with.
> 
> ...



So wait, I think what you said got a little jumbled.  So if you ignore your favorite villagers when they ding and only talk to the unwanted villagers when they do?


----------



## Mint (Jun 10, 2013)

Valerie said:


> I have been trying to get rid of a villager for more than a month. This is what I have learned. Not talking to them does not make them move away. Nor does hitting them with a hammer.
> 
> Rather, the villagers that ask to move away are the ones I spend the most time with.
> 
> ...


It worked for me! I was able to get one villager to move out within a week by constantly hitting him with a hammer and ignoring him.


----------



## RoyalSavant (Jun 10, 2013)

I need to figure this out as well, I don't like two of my villagers.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> When you talk to Isabelle she has an option to "report annoying neighbors" or something, but I never actually tried it.. I assume choosing that option will cause them to move away.. I may try it because I got Broffina the chicken in my town and I hate them.



Let me correct myself, it's "Problematic Citizen".


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2013)

Mint: I must then try harder to be mean to her!  Getting out the hammer now!


----------



## Fox (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont know if its the same in this game, but in the others, things I did included:

- Hitting them with the net so they got mad
- Trapping them with pitfalls often
- Destroying any flowers they planted


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 10, 2013)

You can report "bad" neighbors at the town hall. This will make them move away.


----------



## C130load (Jul 5, 2013)

I believe it may have something to do with the personality and the method to get rid of them. I have been hitting Vladimir for several months, along with pushing, pitfalls ect, but he seems reluctant to move, I tried the same thing with robin about a week ago and she's already gone


----------



## J087 (Oct 17, 2013)

> You can report "bad" neighbors at the town hall. This will make them move away.


Well let's try. I already whacked the villager with the bug net several times. Poor Coco, but, I just prefer someone having eyes when I talk to them.

Edit:
I'm not sure if reporting works, after seeing the options Isabelle gave me. I think it's designed to let parents "reset" the villager to get rid of "offensive" language.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 17, 2013)

No no no

Reporting to Isabelle wont make them move at _all_. Hitting with a hammer decreases friendship level! , The ignore  the villager trick wont work for me. I find that if I speak to them they will ping about asking.


----------



## J087 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just the hammer? Or does net work too?


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 17, 2013)

I've researched this all over, including different forums.  It's really confusing, some swear ignoring works, others swear you have to really build up the friendship level (in other words, they will move on once they've "accomplished" everything there is in your town then move on).  I've tried both, and both work, so I'm beginning to think it's either random or both methods work but not reliably.  

I will say one thing, hitting them with the toy hammer is very satisfying!  Makes you feel better when they are being stubborn and just won't budge.


----------



## fanism (Oct 17, 2013)

I read from a couple other forums, too.  There seems to be no actual method, just random luck.

I did try ignoring the one that I wanted out for maybe 10 days.  He still wished me happy birthday, so no luck there.
Then, I tried sending him items that he dislikes in the mail.  He still thank me for the items.  Yikes!
However, 2 days after I started to send him dislike items, a rumor spread by another villager saying that he wanted out.  I was so happy!
The rumor did float around for another 2 days before he personally told me he wanted out.  

Anyway, I think it was just luck.
BTW, he is in boxes today!  Yay, so long Peewee.


----------



## kite (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it's mainly luck. Heck, sometimes I've TT'd and villagers that haven't been around long has asked to move. Yet I can't get rid of one villager I've had since the beginning. Luckily I'm getting out a new-ish villager I didn't want from a streetpass by the end of this week, and he hasn't been around a full month.


----------



## Princessteddy (Apr 26, 2014)

The villager should arks you if he/she wants to move to see if they do run in there faces but if they don't here's my way : I did this
With Henry when he build his house over my little hybrid garden hit them with a net/hammer blank them for 1 week push them into
Pitraps  then if this dose not work I don't know


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 26, 2014)

If you carry on talking to the villager, it will eventually suggest moving. However, It can also say it doesn't want to leave. If your village is past the advice stage (The last thing they talk about is the camera) and then ignore it for a week or so, it usually moves. If you don't get it past the advice stage it may suggest it wants to stay. There is no fool proof method sadly.


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

Using the hammer or hitting them with a net does not help at all. It may even decrease the chances.

The quickest way for me was to be friends with them. It sounds tedious and super frustrating especially with the fact that you dislike them, but it really works and I have kicked all villagers out with this method, example; Pashmina moved out after 1 week because I spoke to her on a daily basis until she got annoyed.


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 26, 2014)

You have a slight advantage if, as stated, you befriend them. I dreaded that because I didn't want to wait longer by befriending them, but Frita, who took a few [in-game] months to move, clearly wanted to stay. I was frustrated (she was in a really bad spot) but had no choice but to be compliant, as all my efforts were futile. Then, Deirdre moved in. When that happened, Frita pinged me two days later. Soon, I got Kyle to move in, and then Kidd pinged me a day later (even though I actually liked Kidd and made no efforts to kick him out). The trend here is that once another villager of the same personality type moves in, the 'first' one apparently wants to move out. Now, Bob will arrive in several hours and I hope that'll get Derwin to ping, too (he's also in a bad spot; I want to build a bridge there). 

Then again, the first two instances were most likely just luck. It's still pretty random, but I'll see if it actually works again for me.


----------

